# Joseph Caryl's Exposition of Job



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2007)

_An Exposition with Practical Observations Upon the Booke of Iob_ (8949 pages) by Joseph Caryl, 1643 Edition is available in electronic form (British Museum copy scanned and converted to PDF, in 12 volumes) for $25.00 plus shipping (along with other interesting works, some free) at the Net Bible Library: http://bible.zoxt.net/

It is also available in electronic form (pdf) at Puritan Books for $6.00: http://www.puritan-books.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2007)

There is a facsimile of Caryl on Job available on Ebay for $24.00. The seller is "puritanbooks."


----------



## New wine skin (May 8, 2007)

This 12 vol work is also in the Stillwater Puritan bookshelf CD series 

Would you like Paper or Plastic? : )


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 8, 2007)

I got the 12 Vol. set from Dust and Ashes and Reformation Heritage Books. Great reading!


----------

